# Curlew.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

cool pic :2thumb:


Paul.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Good photo how close was you


----------



## Tiigaan (Sep 14, 2012)

Lovely photo.

Blessed Be /|\


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Excellant, such a mournful call, we get plenty on the fields above home


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Genetic said:


> cool pic :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Paul.


Cheers, Paul.



Long way down said:


> Good photo how close was you


About twenty feet. For some reason there's a couple of Curlews who will let you get within fifteen feet sometimes. The rest just scatter as soon as they see you.



Tiigaan said:


> Lovely photo.
> 
> Blessed Be /|\


Cheers.



Aimo said:


> Excellant, such a mournful call, we get plenty on the fields above home


Yeah it is a beautiful yet haunting call. We have good numbers breeding in the hills that surround my town. Good to see them back down on the coast for the winter.


----------

